# New prop for Tohatsu 20



## Flatbroke426

OK would love to hear anyone's experience with Gheenoe LT25 and Tohatsu 20 hp I am switching to a stainless prop and am thinking a 10 pitch (same as the stock aluminum that came with the motor) will be a good match. I am over reving at the extreme top end of my throttle. (probably last 300 rpms) The stainless should drop my RPMs 500 give or take. Has anyone else made this change?


----------



## Gervais

Best bet is to get a tiny tach to get some actual rpm readings and buy from your local prop shop. Any good shop will let you try different props and tweak the final prop for you at no extra cost. I bought a hardline brand tiny tach and so far it’s worked great. I checked it against a tach gun and it was dead on. With small boats and motors, one inch of pitch on a prop can change your rpms by as much as 500


----------



## Gervais

Also, make sure your motor height is set correctly before dialing in your prop. That can change your rpms as well


----------



## HPXFLY

Hey man, I got a power tech SRT for my 20, I wasnt quiet hitting the rev maxing at 5900 so I went down a pitch to a 9 SRT 3 blade. Fished the boat a few times this weekend and now Im spinning a tad to much, trimmed up and wide open I can bounce at that 6250 mark with any air. Im gonna order a 10 and try it should be just right.


----------



## HPXFLY

Im not running a gheenoe, mine is on a 16 Whipray tiller, I also have the tiny tach, cheap and easy way to keep track of hours as well


----------



## Flatbroke426

Thanks everyone. I know about the tach was just hoping someone had gone thru this to give me a good starting point on first prop to test with the tach


----------



## HPXFLY

my 10 pitch shows up tomorrow, I will try to run that boat next week and report back.


----------



## Flatbroke426

HPXFLY said:


> my 10 pitch shows up tomorrow, I will try to run that boat next week and report back.


Thanks. I look forward to hearing back. Di you get a Solis?


----------



## MikeTaylorCOFL

How did the 10 pitch work out?


----------



## State fish rob

Just a question , do five blade props add enough stress to prop shaft and related parts to cause concern? Ive read some horror stories. Seems to me a pitch problem , not the number of blades. Anybody running one (5 blade prop)?


----------



## State fish rob

^^^Don’t know how that happened sorry guys


----------



## Searay

I put the Solas 11 pitch on my 20 Tohatsu. I'm only pulling around 5800 RPMs . Now wondering if the 10 pitch would have given me more speed. I can run about 23 with just me on board but I'm carrying some weight, with IPilot and AGM battery.
I thought the stock prop was a 10 pitch, will look when I get home.


----------



## bjtripp83

sm1444v. im 215 lbs. 45 lb agm battery and full 3 gallon tank up front, light tackle and light cooler. stock aluminum 9.25 x 10 was turning well over 6100 up to maybe 6260 at WOT. hard to get a consistent reading with the rev limiter. ordered a solas amita aluminum 9.25 x 11. took it out today and still hitting rev limiter slightly over 6100. thinking of trying same prop in 12 pitch. not sure if i should consider stainless.


----------



## noeettica

The Lt-25 needs a 40 horse that is the sweet spot for that boat ...
find a Yamaha 2 smoke 3 Banger !!!

but an old tohatsu 25 2 stroke without a rev limiter also does well 
11 pitch 4 blade powertech = 32 mph ;-)


----------



## Fred land

Santee 160 here with the Tohatsu 20hp. Finally tried the Solas 11P stainless. My stock prop was aluminum 11.5P. Ran 23 mph gps with two guys, i pilot, full fuel and battery. I was only showing 5400 max rpm though. I suspect I'll pick up a couple more hundred running solo. Really didn't see any significant difference between the two props.


----------



## Searay

Fred land said:


> Santee 160 here with the Tohatsu 20hp. Finally tried the Solas 11P stainless. My stock prop was aluminum 11.5P. Ran 23 mph gps with two guys, i pilot, full fuel and battery. I was only showing 5400 max rpm though. I suspect I'll pick up a couple more hundred running solo. Really didn't see any significant difference between the two props.


Santee are you located in SC? I'd love to try your aluminum prop on my 20.The stock 10 pitch red lined at half throttle and my SS Solas 11 only pulls 5400 RPMs. Hits about 23 solo and 20-21 with a passenger.
I'll be at Santee the week of October 6-11 is why I asked if you were from SC.


----------



## Fred land

Sorry, located in Virginia Beach. I'll try the aluminum prop next trip as I just installed the tiny tach. The 11.5 was the stock prop with the rig. I do not recall hitting the rev limiter with it.


----------



## Searay

Mine came with a 10 pitch which didn't work out. 3/4 throttle and it was done,


----------



## bjtripp83

12p aluminum right for me.


----------



## clinton

I have a Tohat 20 tiller on an FS-18. With my son (95 lbs) and me (165 lbs) I hit the rev limiter at 3/4 throttle. I have the stock 10 pitch aluminum on the boat. I want to order a new prop but should I get the 11 or the 12 pitch? I don't have a tt on the motor.


----------



## Searay

clinton said:


> I have a Tohat 20 tiller on an FS-18. With my son (95 lbs) and me (165 lbs) I hit the rev limiter at 3/4 throttle. I have the stock 10 pitch aluminum on the boat. I want to order a new prop but should I get the 11 or the 12 pitch? I don't have a tt on the motor.


I had similar situation. Put a SS 11 pitch on and can only pull 5250 RPMs. (21-23 MPH) . Trying to decide if aluminium 11 or 12 is better choice. If you want to go to SS I'd recommend going with a 10 pitch. The SS doesn't flex like Al does so it will move more water than an Al with same pitch. That's what i should have gone with. SS 10 pitch.


----------



## troutozark

2017 Skimmer Skif 14.6 here with 20 Tohatsu PT and electric Start, mini cc, iPilot and Power Pole micro. Bought with alum 9p but over revved to 6500 at 23mph WOT. Put the stock alum 10p on, down to 6200, 26mph WOT. Bought a Solas 3 blade SS 11p and get 29.8mph at 5900 WOT. Pulled out my tilt pin to next to last up....still lays right over on plane at 4000 rpms. Perfect trim for me. Removed the poling platform but I’ve still added about 250 pounds to it and it sips gas but I’ve added a second 3 gal tank for long runs in calm water. Happy as a clam


----------

